# Setting up RVU on new Samsung TV's



## tdogdfw (Jul 10, 2007)

**** UPDATED WITH FIXES****

So I purchased a new Samsung TV today and plugged in my Ethernet connection to the TV and immediately the HR44 RVU device showed up as a video source. I was hoping that was all I had to do. Boy was I disappointed. I'm not sure if these steps are all correct, but here's the steps required to get it to work


Tried to connect to the HR44 and received a message that said I reached maximum connections (when I had none) - appears I had to call DirecTV to enable this feature. I called DTV and gave them the MAC address of the TV NIC. It turns out DTV will charge me $6/month for each TV, even though I am not purchasing any new equipment. So I'm charged $6/month whether I have a set top box or not. Was I done? No.
When I then tried to connect to the HR44 I entered the PIN and after a few seconds an error returned during a MOCA Test (48-269 = Home Networking issues). I have CAT6 run throughout my house connecting to a 24 port smart switch and then to an ASUS U68 WiFi router ($200). I was curious why I was getting an error during MOCA test when I am using Ethernet only. So back to the phone to talk to DTV.
It turns out the woman said I need a DECA 2 adapter connected to the TV which she said she would send out for free. I told her I didn't want to use Coax and wanted to do everything over Ethernet. Obviously Ethernet was working since it was communicating to the HR44. Her knowledge was limited and told me I need this adapter. This also means I am required to have an RG6 cable into the room (which I do), but I really wanted to use Ethernet. As it turns out you only need the DECA adapter during setup. Once I set up the TV properly I was able to use just the Ethernet connection and no need for Coax or adapters.
During initial setup I was forced to use the DECA adapter but still got the error above, 48-269, which indicated a network problem and showed two MAC addresses. It turns out these MAC addresses were other DECA adapters on the network. I unplugged the two adapters from the other TVs in my house and setup completed. I was then able to remove the DECA 2 adapter from my RVU TV and only used Ethernet... works great!

I am waiting on the DECA 2 adapter but my assumption is that this adapter will plug into the RG6 AND Ethernet connection on the back of the TV. I am also assuming that I will get Internet traffic routed over the RG6 from the HR44 which is connected to the switch and will actually act as another switch?

I read some confusing posts which led me to believe I might be able to remove the adapter and ONLY use Ethernet once the device has been setup the first time. Is this true, or am I stuck with using RG6 and a DECA 2 adapter for good? Do I need something connected to my HR44 as well?

It also appears that Samsung TV's in the past would work over Ethernet, but a recent firmware update to Samsung TVs may have caused this new requirement to use the DTV network over RG6. True?

I'm happy to update the item numbers above as a concise list of what to do when I get some additional answers. Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tdogdfw said:


> I am waiting on the DECA 2 adapter but my assumption is that this adapter will plug into the RG6 AND Ethernet connection on the back of the TV. I am also assuming that I will get Internet traffic routed over the RG6 from the HR44 which is connected to the switch and will actually act as another switch?


No, the DECA attaches to ONLY the TV's ethernet port. Hopefully you get the one that the power supply as you will that


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tdogdfw said:


> I read some confusing posts which led me to believe I might be able to remove the adapter and ONLY use Ethernet once the device has been setup the first time. Is this true, or am I stuck with using RG6 and a DECA 2 adapter for good? Do I need something connected to my HR44 as well?


Correct, you only need it during set up, but why remove it if works&#8230;.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tdogdfw said:


> It also appears that Samsung TV's in the past would work over Ethernet, but a recent firmware update to Samsung TVs may have caused this new requirement to use the DTV network over RG6. True?


Actually the update came from DirecTV®.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So where does the "no more wires" come into play?
So the smart tvs need coax?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> So where does the "no more wires" come into play?
> So the smart tvs need coax?


The coax with a DECA adapter is currently required to test the signal quality to the TV. Once the TV RVU is linked to a Genie, it can be put back on a Ethernet connection - assuming it's the same network that the DECA cloud is on.

Not sure where the 'no more wires' you reference unless it's the add for the Wireless client.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Every directv commercial. 
Haven't you seen the string puppets?
No more wires.
Eithernet cable is a wire and wireless mini still needs a wire to the tv.
So again I though rvu tv uses the tvs wireless adapter to connect to the wireless Genie Hr44
Is that not correct?

If not that is 100% false advertising.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The DirecTV commercial with the puppets advertises their own Wireless clients and not the DirecTV ready TVs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The DirecTV commercial with the puppets advertises their own Wireless clients and not the DirecTV ready TVs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still not wireless at the tvs.


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

Your code 48 suggest the HR44 saw something on the MoCA network it didn't like. Do you have any other receivers that can see the HR44 over whole home, have a BB Deca installed on your router, or have a WVB installed?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Correct, you only need it during set up, but why remove it if works&#8230;.


The TS appeared to be concerned about putting the Smart TV Internet traffic on the DECA cloud and removing the DECA adapter addresses that concern.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kaiser Bob said:


> Your code 48 suggest the HR44 saw something on the MoCA network it didn't like.


Specifically, "network interference".


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> The TS appeared to be concerned about putting the Smart TV Internet traffic on the DECA cloud and removing the DECA adapter addresses that concern.


I'm not sure where you're reading this. He just said he wanted to use Ethernet.

There's no worry putting the Smart TV internet traffic on the DECA cloud. A typical stream is less than a MRV bitrate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tdogdfw said:


> I am waiting on the DECA 2 adapter but my assumption is that this adapter will plug into the RG6 AND Ethernet connection on the back of the TV. I am also assuming that I will get Internet traffic routed over the RG6 from the HR44 which is connected to the switch and will actually act as another switch?





dennisj00 said:


> I'm not sure where you're reading this. He just said he wanted to use Ethernet.


There seemed to be some concern about routing the Internet traffic through the Genie.


> There's no worry putting the Smart TV internet traffic on the DECA cloud. A typical stream is less than a MRV bitrate.


It isn't so much the bitrate of Internet stuff that is the big concern. It is the number of data packets that come from loading even a single web page that may be a cause for concern.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> There seemed to be some concern about routing the Internet traffic through the Genie.
> It isn't so much the bitrate of Internet stuff that is the big concern. It is the number of data packets that come from loading even a single web page that may be a cause for concern.


If you had a DECA cloud you might have some experience with it and could speak with some expertise. I do and I have a lot more traffic on my DECA cloud than just DirecTV traffic and there's no worry.

I can't believe you equate the number of packets in a single web page to a video stream. How ridiculous!!


----------



## tdogdfw (Jul 10, 2007)

peds48 said:


> No, the DECA attaches to ONLY the TV's ethernet port. Hopefully you get the one that the power supply as you will that


Unfortunately they sent me the wrong adapter. There was no power injector with it and am still dead. Should there be some power supply? On the back of the DECA adapter there is a sticker above the Ethernet connection that says power. Does power come through the Ethernet port somehow? Would a PoE connection work (not that I have one)?

BTW - you are da man. Thanks for your incredible response to this board.


----------



## tdogdfw (Jul 10, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Correct, you only need it during set up, but why remove it if works&#8230;.


Because I don't want a bunch of cables... I assume I would need the power adapter plugged into the DECA adapter as well for it to work? The power adapter will also need a plug to a power outlet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tdogdfw said:


> Unfortunately they sent me the wrong adapter. There was no power injector with it and am still dead. Should there be some power supply? On the back of the DECA adapter there is a sticker above the Ethernet connection that says power. Does power come through the Ethernet port somehow? Would a PoE connection work (not that I have one)?
> 
> BTW - you are da man. Thanks for your incredible response to this board.


Yes, you will need a power adapter. This power adapter connects to another small adapter which turns coax into a "pin hole" type plug where you will connect the DirecTV® universal power supply. PoE does not work with the BroadBand DECAs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tdogdfw said:


> Because I don't want a bunch of cables... I assume I would need the power adapter plugged into the DECA adapter as well for it to work? The power adapter will also need a plug to a power outlet.


If you are using coax networking you must keep the power supply connected at all times


----------



## SiliconTiger (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's my experience installing a Samsung 7150 as a Genie client via RVU: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215901-whole-home-dvr-over-ethernet/.


----------

